

Cisco CTO’s tips for a top career - yarapavan
http://postcards.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2010/03/08/cisco-ctos-tips-for-a-top-career/

======
yarapavan
Summary:

* Creativity is a journey beyond boundaries. * Build expertise from experience. * Understand the paradox. * The only person that can slow you down is you * Be authentic and approachable. * Influence outlasts authority. * Learn the art of storytelling * The best way to earn recognition is to give it away * A successful career is about integration, not balance * Work hard but play harder

~~~
vkdelta
Why did you type this here?

------
morisy
Padmasree Warrior is scary smart and incredibly driven, and she definitely is
a excellent, highly successful antidote to all the Steve-Jobs-is-an-asshole-
you-should-be-too pieces floating around. Work hard, play hard, empower
others: _"I can tell you that it’s much easier to dictate a direction in a
traditional command-and-control environment. But that kind of leadership gives
you short-lived authority."_

------
joezydeco
Not to diminish Ms. Warrior's accomplishments, but having a triple-whammy
(minority female in engineering) can't hurt either.

